# What are your weekend riding plans 5-31...



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Looks like some good riding weather.

fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Saturday: More crits. ICCC Dash for Cash in Pleasanton. 

Look for me in the P/1/2/3! :eek6: ut:

Sunday: MTB in Marin.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Velodrome Sat.

Portola loop with Kings Mountain -> 35 -> 92 -> Canada Rd. variation on Sun.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Not sure yet, but definitely want to take advantage of the weather.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Folsom Lake loop. About 48 miles with 4400 feet of climbing.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sequoia Century is this weekend...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CoLiKe20 said:


> Sequoia Century is this weekend...


You riding it? Got some friends doing the 100k, I'm on the fence myself. Assuming they take day of registration.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Ditto the Sequoia Century. Windy?


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm either riding Saturday or Sunday... but considering the Sequoia Century is gong to be where I usually ride on Sunday I'm inclined to ride on Saturday. (No offense but I don't feel like paying to ride something I ride all the time anyways and I would probably just end up riding solo the whole time).

I was thinking about just climbing OLH and then descending down Kings Mtn. but I could be easily convinced to join up on an impromptu RBR group ride on Saturday morning. Maybe ride something other then the Woodside/Palo Alto area... Anyone else interested?


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Markleeville.... Ebbetts one day, Monitor the other..... camping at Grover Hot Springs....


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

*Mount Hamilton!*

Okay... I've decided I'm going to tackle Mt. Hamilton tomorrow... Who's with going with me?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Okay... I've decided I'm going to tackle Mt. Hamilton tomorrow... Who's with going with me?


Do an actual (or virtual) wave at me when you pass the Three Springs Ranch development (the gated community just past the Grand View Restaurant, atop the first major ridge, 4.3 miles up). I'm taking the track bike out that day to hit the streets with the homies!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I’ve been hoping to hop on the bike for the past few weeks but I am still trying to rid myself of this fookin’ sinus cold/congestion crap, and the residuals of my virus-induced chest cold. I’m a phlegm phellow. Mucous man. Booger boy. Sir Snotsalot.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thien said:


> You riding it? Got some friends doing the 100k, I'm on the fence myself. Assuming they take day of registration.


I'm gonna either do the metric or the actual century. If I do the metric I'll ride to and from home to make it 100 miles anyway (but without the 9000 ft climb - that was tough last year). havent decided yet.


----------



## ride_lite (Mar 11, 2008)

for those riding the sequoia century, dress in layers. Foggy, drizzle, wet roads, and a bit of wind once you get over the top and start dropping. We climbed OLH today and went down the west side. Pretty thick marine layer kept things cool and wet.

When is this global warming thing going to hit? May 31 and it was 48 degrees at 84/OLH.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Did our Saturday club ride. Started in Los Gatos then did a loop out to Watsonville Rd then came back on McKean. It was overcast, until we got out to Uvas then the sun came out. It was very tough headwind on the return leg.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow. Well I'm back from my race. 

Let me say, those p/1/2's don't mess around. Not even a little bit. 

Cruzer2424 = pwn3d.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

where is this good weather? I had wind in my face no matter what direction I was riding. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

tron said:
 

> where is this good weather? I had wind in my face no matter what direction I was riding. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


Here in the Bay Area™, it is a known fact that the wind generally starts to move after 9:00AM, and so it is advised to get out on the road early. Oh, and there’s _always_ a headwind when heading toward Mountain View/Palo Alto/Redwood City from the San Jose/Santa Clara/San Jose direction after 11:00AM guaranteed, unless a storm is on it’s way in.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

boy... that was cold yesterday. I still had my arm warmers on while I was climbing at 11am.
I don't remember it being this cold last year.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Did my first century*

Opted to get in at least one century before the Death ride this summer. Sunday it was the Sequoia century. Good amount of climbing and a beautiful ride down the coast. everyone loved the tailwind :thumbsup: 

I started out at 7 and enjoyed the ride up Page Mill at less than the usual crosseyed pace. Temps were nice on the east side of the hill, but changed rapidly at the top. Not as bad as Saturday's reports but foggy and cold. Glad I opted to take the jacket instead of the vest. The weather improved once we made the coast and returned to normal once in Santa Cruz.

Great ride with wonderful support. Highly recommended if you like climbing. I met Mountain Charley for the first time. All I can say is ouch, some real punishing pitches.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Heck, it's June! It's unseasonably cold - 10-15 degrees below normal, depending on where you are. And the wind has been much worse than usual too. And it's been like this for weeks. For me, gusts approaching 30 mph make any ride very unpleasant. I didn't even bother riding at all yesterday, but did manage a quick 40 miles on my local loop Saturday to complete my 1000 miles for the month of May.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> Heck, it's June! It's unseasonably cold - 10-15 degrees below normal, depending on where you are.


I rode to the coast on Saturday, and it was so cold out that I saw people riding with thermal jacket. Hard to believe it's almost summer.

K-Zero


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

My wife and I had a wonderful June 1st riding the Tahoe century with Team in Training; it was her first 100 mile ride. Riding side by side with her across the finish made me all verklempt.


----------

